# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Standard basin height?

## Vernonv

Hi All,
Does anyone know if there is a standard for basin heights? I've checked all the basins in the house (2 of them) and they are 800 and 820mm. We are installing a new basin in the toilet and would like to go a bit higher if possible. So is there any upper limit to how high you can/should install a basin?

----------


## Honorary Bloke

There is no technical limit to how high (or low) you can install a basin. 800-820 seems a bit on the low side. Around 850-900 mm would be closer to standard. 875mm is std in USA. Height should be based on convenience in use (you might install a somewhat lower vanity in a guest bath in case of children than an _en suite_ which will be used only by adults).  
If you build it too high (for example, because you are a tall person), you will have a negative effect on resale of your home. Other than that, no reason not to build it however you like.  :Smilie:

----------


## Vernonv

Thanks Bob. 875 to 900 would be a good height. The basin is wall mounted (no vanity) and will be in the main toilet. I just want to make sure I'm not contravening any "rules".

----------


## wonderplumb

No hard n fast rules for domestic installations, but usually its governed by the vanity. Usually around 835mm is the norm. You only get regulated by local council / gumbyment, water authority, hosplan etc. when doing public buildings, schools, child care, disabled bathrooms etc. and so on and so forth.

----------


## chuth77

800 is way too low... 
875 to 900 is definetly the way to go.. Check your kitchen bench height... 
I guess it depends on whether you're an Oompa Loompa!!

----------


## Vernonv

Thanks everyone. I think I'll look at putting it around the 880 or 890mm mark and to hell with the Oompa Loompas.

----------

